# 95 pathfinder audio wiring diagram



## heycede (Oct 11, 2004)

I lost the front speakers on my 95 Pathfinder with factory amfm cassette. I presume either headunit or amp at fault. What I really need is a wiring diagram to troubleshoot the system. Lot's of colored wires and a map would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Constant 12V+ Red/Black 
Switched 12V+ Blue 
Ground n/a 
Illumination Red/Yellow 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Trigger n/a 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 5" x 7" Doors 
Left Front (+) Blue/White 
Left Front (-) Blue/Yellow 
Right Front (+) Brown 
Right Front (-) Brown/White 
Rear Speakers 5" x 7" Roof Mount 
Left Rear (+) Red 
Left Rear (-) Green 
Right Rear (+) Blue 
Right Rear (-) Pink


----------

